# State of the vintage flashlight market?



## ABTOMAT (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd be interested to hear what other collectors think about where the market seems to be headed. Especially on eBay.

A least in my area of interest, when I started a couple years ago I thought everything was expensive. Now it's silly-high. Great for selling excess, but it's killing the collecting end. Seems to be a limited pool of bidders.

Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 22, 2005)

ABTOMAT,
I've noticed the eBay prices going both ways. The super rare lights are going for way too much for me, but the old but not-so-rare (most Daylos, Francos, older Rayovacs, etc.) are staying fairly reasonable. I kinda figure the hard-core collectors out there (the ones who can drop $1000 without blinking) already have an example of most of the collectible lights which leaves me free to bid on ones I don't have. I still check antiques stores and found a couple of nice lights 2 weekends ago for not too much money. I haven't perused eBay too closely lately as I have been spending money on new LED and "CR123" lights.
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2005)

I spent $18.01 on an Eveready Big Jim flashlight not that long ago. I've seen this flashlight sell for more.
I don't specifically collect flashlights, but this is a flashlight I had when I was a kid, and I really liked it back then.






Here's a photograph of this flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 22, 2005)

I have this Eveready. Must be around 30+ years old.


----------



## WildRice (Jun 24, 2005)

I have modded 3 "so far" of these OLD lights. the nicest one by far was a 1914 franco with a dorcy boost and a star 1W. I have also done 2 old Eveready 1x 1W white and 1x 1W red. Some of the old ones are nice and heafty and are good for heat management.
Jeff


----------

